# Yorkshire CC Show



## Angeli

Are any of you here going to The Dome at Doncaster in October?
Ive got the schedule and am thinking of taking my little male kitten for his debut show.


----------



## Biawhiska

what date is it?


----------



## raggs

Again too far for me, but good luck with you're kitten.....................Chris


----------



## Jen26

iam giving my kitties a well earned rest in october, ready for the supreme, good luck


----------



## Angeli

fluffypurrs said:


> what date is it?


The 25th October I think...........dont have the schedule at hand to check at the moment.


----------



## Biawhiska

oh, can't go then.


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Yes Angeli, we may be their....ya know just to be polite as ya doOh go on ya know ya probably should


----------



## Saynamore

Been to that show before and just remember it was a pig of a drive. As my mum does all the chauffering were the cats are involved it wouldnt be fair as we will have been all the way to Hereford and back (3 hours each way) at the end of September to collect Jack.

Will be going to Cheshire show though in November.


----------



## Siamese Kelly

So ya not one for the errr "special car journey moments then C"


----------



## Guest

Angeli said:


> Are any of you here going to The Dome at Doncaster in October?
> Ive got the schedule and am thinking of taking my little male kitten for his debut show.


I've never been to a cat show. Can spectators go, or is it just for people who show their cats? Are there lots of stalls selling cat-related products?


----------



## Saynamore

Just hate motorways Kels, they freak me out  Usually a bag of nerves anyway going to shows without the added motorway nerves, such a wuss!


----------



## Saynamore

spellweaver said:


> I've never been to a cat show. Can spectators go, or is it just for people who show their cats? Are there lots of stalls selling cat-related products?


Yeah you can get in at lunchtime SW, won't be too far from your town will it? There's usually plenty of stalls selling cat food/litter, grooming stuff, charity stalls, in fact all sorts of cat related stuff. It makes a good afternoon out


----------



## mattyh

I'll probably go to this, unless I'm working of course!

Chrissy... The M62 is such a fun road


----------



## Guest

Saynamore said:


> Yeah you can get in at lunchtime SW, won't be too far from your town will it? There's usually plenty of stalls selling cat food/litter, grooming stuff, charity stalls, in fact all sorts of cat related stuff. It makes a good afternoon out


Yeah, not far away at all - that's why I wondered if anyone can go. Think I might give it a go if we haven't got a dog show on that date.


----------



## Saynamore

Tell me about it Matty, that's one of me worst. England's highest motorway and the Saddleworth moors to boot, very scary


----------



## Angeli

Saynamore said:


> Tell me about it Matty, that's one of me worst. England's highest motorway and the Saddleworth moors to boot, very scary


I dont like Saddleworth Moor either, especially in the dark.


----------



## mattyh

I come back onto the M62 earlier, like a car park, again 

Never mind, off to York tomorrow instead of Leeds


----------



## audrey1824

May see you there then Matt. lol

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## mattyh

York or the show? 

Doesn't look like I'm going to make York today... too much to do


----------



## Aud's_Mum

Oooh i've just been on the net looking at this show! I've booked the day off work! I wont be showing but will be hoping to spend lots of money there!

Can we just turn up then?


----------



## Aud's_Mum

Angeli said:


> I dont like Saddleworth Moor either, especially in the dark.


I agree  Freaks me out so much!


----------



## audrey1824

Well it has got a nasty history, you often wonder just how many bodies are buried up there.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Kat28

Thats not far from me only 20 mins down motorway . Might just have to go and have a nosey if hubby around to look after kids. Dont think youngest would be too bothered he prefers car shows


----------



## Saynamore

mybabykitties said:


> Oooh i've just been on the net looking at this show! I've booked the day off work! I wont be showing but will be hoping to spend lots of money there!
> 
> Can we just turn up then?


Yes you can go in from lunchtime onwards  Take your plastic it doesnt hurt as much, lol


----------



## lizward

I wanted to go - am getting a Brown Burmese girl shortly before that show and I wanted to take her. But now it looks as if I am going to have to go on a seminar for my degree.

Liz


----------



## lizward

mybabykitties said:


> I wont be showing but will be hoping to spend lots of money there!


If that show is anything like it used to be, you will succeed!


----------



## audrey1824

Brilliant for stalls that do very reasonable show drapes too, there are usually loads of stalls there.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## emmar

show drapes ? may go and ave a look


----------



## audrey1824

Margaret Hardy usually has a stall there, her drapes are gorgeous, plus they have everything you need with them.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## emmar

brill  

thank you


----------



## Angeli

I do hope you will come up and say Hello It would be nice to put faces to names.

My friend will also be manning one of the charity stalls. I love these as there's always plenty of bargains to be had.


----------



## audrey1824

Our Paparazzi will be there, so we should find you. 

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Angeli

audrey1824 said:


> Our Paparazzi will be there, so we should find you.
> 
> Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
> Friendly Felines :: Index
> Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


Im quite easy to spot, 6 foot tall, skinny and long hair.......


----------



## Saynamore

Hee hee, Angelina, I'm sure i've seen you at shows before, our paths must have crossed, lol


----------



## Angeli

Saynamore said:


> Hee hee, Angelina, I'm sure i've seen you at shows before, our paths must have crossed, lol


Hey Chrissy it's more than likely that we have. Give me some clues which shows you have been to this year please?


----------



## Saynamore

This year up to now its only been Lancashire cat club, wigan I think it was at, where you at that??


----------



## Angeli

Yes I was at Wigan. Were you showing a kitten or adult and were you with someone on that day?


----------



## Saynamore

A tortie kitten, 4 month old, she did nowt cos of age  Was with my mum as usual, lol


----------



## Angeli

Saynamore said:


> A tortie kitten, 4 month old, she did nowt cos of age  Was with my mum as usual, lol


Im sure I was penned next to you then. 
I remember talking to a mother and daughter to the right of me from Lancashire and they had the cutest little fluff ball Ive seen, but they thought the kitten was a bit lacking in coat.

It MUST have been you and your mum Chrissy, everything just fits together really well there.


----------



## audrey1824

audrey1824 said:


> Margaret Hardy usually has a stall there, her drapes are gorgeous, plus they have everything you need with them.


Just heard Margaret is no longer doing them with Jan Hurst, they did it together, now it's just Jan, but she could be at Wyvern, I have her email, getting her tel no.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Saynamore

Angeli said:


> Im sure I was penned next to you then.
> I remember talking to a mother and daughter to the right of me from Lancashire and they had the cutest little fluff ball Ive seen, but they thought the kitten was a bit lacking in coat.
> 
> It MUST have been you and your mum Chrissy, everything just fits together really well there.


Do you know that was what I was thinking its just with you saying you are very tall that I remembered, everybody A. is a lovely lass and very nice to show next to! and yes we were to the right of you! Hope to meet you again at the Cheshire if you are going?


----------



## Angeli

Saynamore said:


> Do you know that was what I was thinking its just with you saying you are very tall that I remembered, everybody A. is a lovely lass and very nice to show next to! and yes we were to the right of you! Hope to meet you again at the Cheshire if you are going?


WELL HELLO AGAIN - FANCY MEETING YOU HERE!
Did you enter that gorgeous little girl of yours in another show after Wigan. She definitely had potential Chrissy (heard this from a judge). I remember my friend really fell for her and would have taken her home in a shot.

Ive not entered the Cheshire but I would love to do that one.
The North of Britain in Sheffield is on the cards though, that one is going to be two shows in one this year as they are holding it with another long and semi longhaired cat club.


----------



## Saynamore

I havent shown Kismet, the tortie again yet, she is still a bit on the small and no coat side  Have they changed the venue for the North of Britain been to that before but sure it was somewhere else  Definitely going Cheshire though with my new boy


----------



## Angeli

Saynamore said:


> I havent shown Kismet, the tortie again yet, she is still a bit on the small and no coat side  Have they changed the venue for the North of Britain been to that before but sure it was somewhere else  Definitely going Cheshire though with my new boy


Yeah they changed the venue to Sheffield. It was at Halifax originally, only a few miles from me.

Hope you do well at Cheshire with your new boy Chrissy, he looks really nice.


----------



## Saynamore

Thanx A. hope you enter too then we can have a get together in the nearest bar, lol


----------



## Angeli

Saynamore said:


> Thanx A. hope you enter too then we can have a get together in the nearest bar, lol


I look forward to that:


----------



## Aud's_Mum

Angeli said:


> I look forward to that:


Oooh can i join you both! lol! 

Look forward to meeting you all there - we'll have to have some kind of code so we recognise eachother!


----------



## Angeli

mybabykitties said:


> Oooh can i join you both! lol!
> 
> Look forward to meeting you all there - we'll have to have some kind of code so we recognise eachother!


A good idea. I will be there showing my kitten who's only going to be a tot at 16 weeks old. 
Perhaps we should all wear dark glasses to get recognised  I need them most of the time at shows to cover up my baggy eyes due to staying up all night.......


----------



## Aud's_Mum

Angeli said:


> A good idea. I will be there showing my kitten who's only going to be a tot at 16 weeks old.
> Perhaps we should all wear dark glasses to get recognised  I need them most of the time at shows to cover up my baggy eyes due to staying up all night.......


 lol sounds like a plan........i stood on my sunglasses at the weekend though  So i'll wear a red jumper instead.....


----------



## Angeli

mybabykitties said:


> lol sounds like a plan........i stood on my sunglasses at the weekend though  So i'll wear a red jumper instead.....


Ooh my word.........red jumper.................well we'll have no problems spotting you then


----------



## Aud's_Mum

Angeli said:


> Ooh my word.........red jumper.................well we'll have no problems spotting you then


Watch it now - there will be hundreds of people there in red!! lol 

Be careful i dont catnap any of your stunning kitties.....it will be very tempting!! tee hee


----------



## Angeli

mybabykitties said:


> Watch it now - there will be hundreds of people there in red!! lol
> 
> Be careful i dont catnap any of your stunning kitties.....it will be very tempting!! tee hee


Has been known to happen. I will look forward to seeing you there and introducing you to my baby. who's very cute, white and fluffy, and looking very much like his big sister.


----------



## Saynamore

I'm not going to the Doncaster one, just the Cheshire show in November, so dont be looking for my red jumper gals, pmsl!


----------



## Aud's_Mum

Angeli said:


> Has been known to happen. I will look forward to seeing you there and introducing you to my baby. who's very cute, white and fluffy, and looking very much like his big sister.


Oooh am definetly looking forward to that! See you there


----------

